# How to eat an ice cream and ice cream speed-eat



## (X) (May 28, 2009)

Ok, the first video is a tutorial were I teach you a basic method for eating an ice cream and the second one is a speed-eat by me.






Here I teach you the chocolate first method for eating an ice cream, note that this is not a speed method, it is rather a beginners method.






Here I show you a speed-eat, I do not use the chocolate first method because I am going for speed, the eating time is 18.44 seconds.

And if you didn't know Spheno Palatine Gangleoneuralgia is brainfreeze in latin. 

If someone want me to make a tutorial for the speed method I am using I am more than willing to do that

The last video is not fully prossesed yet :/


----------



## soccerking813 (May 28, 2009)

Lol, finally, a decent speed-eating tutorial. I have been looking for one of these for a long time.

You are so fast at eating ice-cream. I am jealous.


----------



## shelley (May 28, 2009)

I want to see a BLD video.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 28, 2009)

I could never do that, I've got sensite teeth and I'm very sensitive to brain freeze


----------



## Dene (May 28, 2009)

Lolwut. "And this is how to eat an ice cream." I could insist I always knew how but I guess not XD


----------



## (X) (May 28, 2009)

I have come up with a new idea for eating an ice cream even faster, I will make the video tomorrow. 

@shelley yes the blind thing can get quite interesting, I will try to make that one in the near future aswell


----------



## Swoncen (May 28, 2009)

I would say DNF because you stopped the timer when the ice cream was still in your mouth


----------



## jacob15728 (May 28, 2009)

MANOWARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## (X) (May 28, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> MANOWARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Yeah that's right, I couldn't go to heavy with the music 'cause then no one would watch it


----------



## TimeFreeze (May 29, 2009)

you took a crapload of that first bite. You should call it the 3 bite method.


----------



## qqwref (May 29, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> I would say DNF because you stopped the timer when the ice cream was still in your mouth



This is actually how they time things in speed-eating competitions. Anything in your mouth counts as eaten.


----------



## shelley (May 29, 2009)

Except in the saltine/matzah challenge, where the real challenge is clearing and remoistening your mouth enough to whistle.


----------



## qqwref (May 29, 2009)

Yes, but technically that is a whistling challenge, not an eating one


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 29, 2009)

What kind of algorithms do you use when you speed-eat?:confused:
Or do you eat just intuitive? 
Whats your avarage of eating 100?

I eat ice-cream only using the keyhole.


----------



## fanwuq (May 29, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > I would say DNF because you stopped the timer when the ice cream was still in your mouth
> ...



Really?
But he started the solve with the puzzle in his hand! If that's allowed for Magic, WR is probably sub-0.7.


----------



## spdqbr (May 29, 2009)

shelley said:


> Except in the saltine/matzah challenge, where the real challenge is clearing and remoistening your mouth enough to whistle.



The chewing is a non-trivial portion of the challenge. Seriously, I think I pulled a jaw muscle; it clicks a little when I eat apples now.


----------



## Lofty (May 29, 2009)

I realized when watching this that I had actually been to your channel before. Somehow I watched your video on making a laser sword haha. 
Nice time tho! I could never eat as fast as you!


----------

